# Thoughts after a Funeral of 17 year old boy.



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

Yesterday I buried a 17 year old boy ... this morning I put together some of my thoughts on a video. Thought you might enjoy listening.






Share your thoughts if you wish ....

Mark


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank you for sharing this video. You are so right about how our choices affect everything we do and how they affect the higher agenda. I have made some terrible sinful choices in my life. However, I chose to give my life to Christ after the Holy Spirit kept calling me away from my sinful life style. I have been a christian for the past 17 years, but it hasn't been a bed of roses. I have still made some bad choices, but at least the number has declined...LOL. But, thanks be to Jesus Christ whom is my Lord and Savior for His grace and His Mercy and His righteousness and His faithfulness to save me and keep me and lead me and love me.

This message about choices is one that I am speaking about with my nephews and nieces as well as others at my church. Again, thanks and I pray that the family of this one whom was lost may feel God's love around them.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I noticed you are at Bayshore Baptist Church. I believe that is the church that Sam Craig attends. He is a wonderful christian man whom has given his voice and life for God's work. He has been at my church (Cedar Bayou Baptist in Baytown) many many times over the past 15 years and we all love him there.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Man, I am sorry to hear that... I remember when I was 17...I lost quite a few people in my life in that time. I was one of those that ran with the "wrong crowd" and I made alot of "choices" that really should have led me down this same path.

I have also been close to people that were not "those" folks who seemed to have left this life far too soon. I dont know the answers as to why. Those kids that were the "good" kids who lost their life, well the choice they made was to go out with a friend that night and go to a movie...Was their choice the "wrong" one?

I agree with you...Choices we make determine the paths of our lives. I have made some "bad" choices in my life for sure but I am the man I am today because of those choices. 

Sometimes a person has to go experience what they are not to find who they truly are.

I dont think there is ever a "good" or a "right" answer when a kid dies... 

I know that many have batlled with me in regards to my belief system but I really think its all in Gods plan. Some things are simply not meant for us to understand yet...We simply dont have the ability to see those things now.

Again, I am sorry for this loss to you. Thank you for making the best of it by delivering a message to others. It gives the life he lived true significance! Maybe the loss of this life brings salvation to 10 others...Who knows?

Gods speed to that young man!

Thanks for sharing,

Peace...Brad


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Spot on and inspired. Thanks Mark, I hope it goes viral.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Yep, if I could only get across to my nephews about bad choices in my past and how the outcome affected me at that time, maybe they could learn from how to make better choices.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey guys ... thanks for the kind words. 

ATC - Sam does go to Bayshore ... I have been on several mission trips to Panama with him. He is a great man.

Brad - you are right - and still, we have a responsibility to speak the truth in love to all that will hear.

Guys ... I think that is the key. Our nation has become a place where you are told that you are going to be "rescued or bailed out" for your bad choices. Consequently - we think that we shouldn't suffer for our stupidity at times. Most of the time we can get away with being embarrassed, scraped and scarred - but sometimes those choices can cost something far more precious - life.

We each need to talk to those around us about the incredible privilege to be able to choose - and the responsibility to look at the repercussions that choice may make.

Keep up the good work folk!
Mark


----------



## snappy3923 (Jul 26, 2006)

I was at that funeral as that young man was my oldest daughter's cousin. You provided a wonderful message that must have been extremely difficult. I couldn't wait to hold both of my daughters as tightly and as long as I could and tell them over an over how much I loved them. The saddest funeral I have ever attended. Thank you for the message.


----------



## Betty Croaker (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow, great message. All of us make choices, some right and some wrong. You think of the times you made wrong choices and lived but some are not obviously as lucky.


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*thanks*



snappy3923 said:


> I was at that funeral as that young man was my oldest daughter's cousin. You provided a wonderful message that must have been extremely difficult. Thank you for the message.


Thanks for the kind words. Over the last couple of days I have come to know the parents a bit better. They really have tender hearts and seem like wonderful people to me. I hope in the coming days to walk some of the difficult road ahead with them.

thanks again.
Mark


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Brother Mark this will be burning up my address book. Kind of a select send all. True words that need to be seen by all. Thank you


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

Livininlogs said:


> Brother Mark this will be burning up my address book. Kind of a select send all. True words that need to be seen by all. Thank you


Thanks for your kind words. I hope it helps ... every little bit does.

Mark


----------



## Top Kat (Mar 9, 2008)

Great message and video Mark. I hope it makes a differance in someones life it will surely make a differance in mine. God be with us all..


----------

